# Pucker Factor



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I cant sit still through it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FQRU5-5djA


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

My hands were sweating like crazy watching that idiot!


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

That might be one of the stupidest things I've ever seen...


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

what a bunch of jerks. The song playing sounds a little like the Yankee Doodle beat, and they're singing in greek. that's hilarious.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

If it were 10' off the ground you would not think twice about it. That's how I think when I am working at heights.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drsparky said:


> If it were 10' off the ground you would not think twice about it. That's how I think when I am working at heights.


Falling 10 feet is not going to kill you. It might, but probably not.

At _that_ heigth, there's no question.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

My first thought was : Creative Editing
Finding it hard to believe it's anything else


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

drsparky said:


> If it were 10' off the ground you would not think twice about it. That's how I think when I am working at heights.


 
I'm not afraid of heights, just widths.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I question if it was done at 10 feet off the ground and then editted to look like it was up there.

It certainly looked authentic but I just can't believe any company would allow those clowns access to do that. Perhaps they went in there without permission but they would have had to climb so....

I am a skeptic anyway.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JayH said:


> I'm not afraid of heights........


Neither am I. I just don't care for the sudden stop.






JayH said:


> ........., just widths.


You'll notice my new sig line.........


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Neither am I. I just don't care for the sudden stop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I noticed your new sig line, but those aren't the widths I'm talking about, unless you're female, and even then I'm just a little shy.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

JayH said:


> Yes, I noticed your new sig line, but those aren't the widths I'm talking about, unless you're female, and even then I'm just a* little shy*.


Judging from your avatar you do look little and shy.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Judging from your avatar you do look little and shy.


That's not me, it's my son.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm3456967/

We're off to LA tomorrow for an audition for a Jennifer Aniston movie. Got my fingers crossed big time.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

JayH said:


> That's not me, it's my son.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm3456967/
> 
> We're off to LA tomorrow for an audition for a Jennifer Aniston movie. Got my fingers crossed big time.


Well, yeah I figured that. Good looking boy. Where did he get that from?


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Good looking boy. Where did he get that from?


Mom. No doubt. No doubt at all.


----------



## Kris Davis (Nov 15, 2009)

I hope they were wearing steel toe boots.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY1e-Sq_qCs&feature=response_watch


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Kris Davis said:


> I hope they were wearing steel toe boots.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY1e-Sq_qCs&feature=response_watch


It's Pat! :laughing:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

JayH said:


> That's not me, it's my son.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm3456967/
> 
> We're off to LA tomorrow for an audition for a Jennifer Aniston movie. Got my fingers crossed big time.



He went to VFS? Spend some time up here in Vancouver?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice....the dude was singing in Greek. Very funny....


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> He went to VFS? Spend some time up here in Vancouver?


 
No, I don't know what VFS is. I'd love to spend some time in Vancouver, but haven't gotten lucky enough to get up there yet.

Soon. Very soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Vancouver Film School. I saw what I thought was something about your kid taking a class there, then realized it was a link they put on that page.....nevermind......


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Faked or real? It's all blurry also. Have to wonder about it. Do you really think suit boy climbed all the way up also?


----------



## g_core18 (May 2, 2009)

JayH said:


> My hands were sweating like crazy watching that idiot!


 Same with me.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

I would say he doesn't have very much to live for.


----------

